# Painted plywood floor in boat



## Ernest T. Bass (Jun 30, 2013)

Does anyone have a painted plywood floor in your boat? What type of paint did you use? How has it help up? Is it too hot to step on in the summer? Thanks.


----------



## m casey stock (Jun 30, 2013)

It's me, it's me, Ernest T..... Ernest T. Bass at your service...LOL :lol: Sorry I can't really help you though, my center console boat is fiberglass, floors and all (white) has never felt hot on our feet. My little boat will have one section of plywood, but I have yet to put it in the sun and I plan to put carpet on it before I do. I would think that if you stick to light colored paint, White or Lt. Grey or maybe even Off White, you should be fine temp. wise.


----------



## nomowork (Jun 30, 2013)

I have 1/2" plywood floors and painted them with outdoor concrete paint. I added the non-slip granules to the paint. It's going on three years now with no wear in sight. The light grey color is comfortable even to bare feet in the sun.


----------



## Ernest T. Bass (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks. I also have 1/2" plywood(MDO) on the floor. The rear floor section's carpet is ripped, and I'm tired of re-carpeting every few years. I assume Home Depot will have the non slip granules? If I screw the floor down(with finish washers), should I do that first and then paint the final coat(painting over the screws)? Or should I paint the final coat first, then screw it down after with finish washers?


----------



## m casey stock (Jul 1, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320729#p320729 said:


> Ernest T. Bass » Today, 02:13[/url]"]Thanks. I also have 1/2" plywood(MDO) on the floor. The rear floor section's carpet is ripped, and I'm tired of re-carpeting every few years. I assume Home Depot will have the non slip granules? If I screw the floor down(with finish washers), should I do that first and then paint the final coat(painting over the screws)? Or should I paint the final coat first, then screw it down after with finish washers?


That would depend on the look you are after. If you use stainless Steel it will look nice for a long time otherwise the hardware will rust and look bad. If you don't paint over them, they might get a little hot to the touch in the middle of the day during the summer's blazing sun.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 1, 2013)

Unless you put some sort of sealant in the holes before you screw it down, you had better paint over them. Matter of fact, sealant and paint would be a better option. Water will migrate into your holes and start to rot from there if you don't.

Wood will last a while if the boat is kept inside. Not so much if it sits out in the elements.


----------



## sparsons (Jul 1, 2013)

Ernest T. Bass said:


> I assume Home Depot will have the non slip granules?



When I was working for a painter, when we would use a little sand in the paint to give it a grip. Not a ton, just enough to make it rough. Maybe a way for you to save a few bucks


----------



## Ernest T. Bass (Jul 1, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320798#p320798 said:


> sparsons » 01 Jul 2013, 15:16[/url]"]
> 
> 
> Ernest T. Bass said:
> ...



I have silica sand left over from our pool filter. Would that work? It's a very fine sand.

I talked to a guy at Sherwin Williams, and he said I need to use marine paint, that floor and porch won't hold up very long due to the water. Do you guys agree?


----------



## BDS05 (Jul 1, 2013)

Do it once and don't worry about it anymore with 1/8"aluminum.


----------



## Ernest T. Bass (Jul 1, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320814#p320814 said:


> BDS05 » 01 Jul 2013, 16:33[/url]"]Do it once and don't worry about it anymore with 1/8"aluminum.



No thanks. I paid enough for the MDO plywood I already have, and it's in good shape.


----------



## nomowork (Jul 1, 2013)

Isn't outdoor concrete paint formulated to work...........outdoors? Besides using it on my tin boat's plywood floor, I use it on the front door porch and patio slab. :shock:


----------



## Ernest T. Bass (Jul 2, 2013)

Well, I ordered Rustoleum's Marine Topside paint from Amazon for $15.49. No stores near me stock it.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 2, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320893#p320893 said:


> Ernest T. Bass » Tue Jul 02, 2013 1:54 am[/url]"]Well, I ordered Rustoleum's Marine Topside paint from Amazon for $15.49. No stores near me stock it.


Menards carries it.


----------



## Brine (Jul 2, 2013)

My brother used Tuff-Coat on the plywood decks of a pontoon boat 2 years ago. It's holding up good.


----------



## Ernest T. Bass (Jul 2, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320934#p320934 said:


> lckstckn2smknbrls » 02 Jul 2013, 11:08[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320893#p320893 said:
> ...



Thanks. I'll call our store and see if they have it.


----------

